# Biken am Feldberg



## RufunRunner (2. April 2010)

Hey,
Suche Jemanden/Leute für bissle DH/Freeride Action auf dem Feldberg am Wochenende oder auch mal unter der woche (bin da recht flexibel). Mach das erst seit letzdem Jahr also technik undso ist noch nich sehr ausgereift also am besten wenn ihr auch erst am Anfang steht. Im Moment fahr ich immer alleine aber das macht halt nicht so viel spass... also wär cool wenn ihr euch meldet


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2010)

RufunRunner schrieb:


> Suche Jemanden/Leute für bissle DH/Freeride Action



bist wohl hier am besten aufgehoben ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roflboy (18. April 2010)

pn an mich


----------



## elastic.plastic (19. April 2010)

Freeride heute !!

Suche partner um heute abend die dh strecken am feldberg zu nutzen !!!


----------



## Tilli1313 (19. April 2010)

elastic.plastic schrieb:


> Freeride heute !!
> 
> Suche partner um heute abend die dh strecken am feldberg zu nutzen !!!





Ich würde morgen Mittag am Start sein???


----------



## elastic.plastic (19. April 2010)

hi tilli,
also ich muss arbeiten. bin erst 18 uhr frühstens zuhause.


----------



## Tilli1313 (19. April 2010)

OOOOh, das ist bisschen spät.
Weil der Bus nicht mehr fährt, mmmmh.


----------



## RufunRunner (19. April 2010)

Hat jemand lust auf nen bissle DH morgen oder übermorgen?


----------



## elastic.plastic (19. April 2010)

wann und wo?


----------



## RufunRunner (19. April 2010)

morgen könnt ich ab 16:00 und übermorgen den ganzentag da hab ich frei. Also ich würd hohemark dann mim bus hoch oder wo wohnst du?


----------



## elastic.plastic (19. April 2010)

50 Meter von der Station Waldlust also eine Station vor Hohemark. Bei mir wirds immer knapp, muss bis 18 Uhr arbeiten... haste am wochenende lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilli1313 (19. April 2010)

RufunRunner schrieb:


> morgen könnt ich ab 16:00 und übermorgen den ganzentag da hab ich frei. Also ich würd hohemark dann mim bus hoch oder wo wohnst du?



Also ich wäre auch eventuell dabei


----------



## RufunRunner (19. April 2010)

ja wochenende geht auch klar


----------



## elastic.plastic (19. April 2010)

sauber... da kanns von mir aus denn auch mehrmals den berg runner gehn..


----------



## RufunRunner (21. April 2010)

Oh man wie es heutmorgen einfach geschneit hat aufm Feldberg  und der Förster geistert da schon wieder verdächtig rum, ich konnte die Maschinen schon hören, hoffe ma die lassen die Strecke in ruhe.


----------



## roflboy (21. April 2010)

also sonntag bin ich am start sonst ncoh wer?
ja letzte woche war am 2 rundweg schon son scheiß bauwaagen zu sehn!
hoffentlich bliebt der trail am leben, wo er grade echt wieder sau gut läuft!


----------



## elastic.plastic (21. April 2010)

me... muss probefahren, entscheiden zwischen specialized pitch oder big hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roflboy (22. April 2010)

top! erkennst mich am grünem morewood izimu und gelb/schwarzer tld kombi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bin so gegen 13 uhr oben und werd bis zum ca 17, 18 uhr bleiben...


----------



## elastic.plastic (22. April 2010)

von wo aus und wie fährst du hoch?
wohne direkt anner station oberursel hohemark


----------



## roflboy (22. April 2010)

ich fahr mi auto hoch, und geh dann oben fahren...


----------



## elastic.plastic (22. April 2010)

schiebst du dann wieder hoch oder wie machste das? ich nicht wirklich die strecke da oben. wäre quasi "mein erstes mal" ....


----------



## roflboy (22. April 2010)

ja ich fahr den trail, schiebe den trail wieder hoch, fahr ihn runter schiebe hoch... ja dann musst das!


----------



## elastic.plastic (23. April 2010)

also wo treffen wa uns dann? ganz oben wo die raststätten sind?


----------



## roflboy (23. April 2010)

ne das eindeutig zu weit oben... kensnt du die straße ein bisschen, die den feldberg von den sandplacken aus hochgeht?
wenn du die von oben*aklso da wo auch die gaststädten sind* runterfährts, kommen auf beiden seiten der straßen parkplätze. da ist dan ein wegweiser*auf der rechten seite von obenkommend* und genau da treffen wir uns. so weit klar?


----------



## elastic.plastic (23. April 2010)

kannste das mal in googlemaps markieren  und nen screenshot anfügen


----------



## roflboy (23. April 2010)

da wo punkt A ist auf der anderen straßen seite...


----------



## elastic.plastic (24. April 2010)

aua, morgen fällt flach, haben mir ein holzsplitter aus dem schienbein entfernen müssen.. krasse 5cm lang das ding, nun muss ich ruhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (25. April 2010)

Würde mich da gerne mal anschliessen. Bin noch neu in ffm und fahr erst seit letztem Jahr also noch kein Pro  Samstag Sonntag hab ich meißtens Zeit.
Ich hab nur keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss. Wenn einer Lust hat mich mitzuschleppen einfach mal melden.


----------



## elastic.plastic (25. April 2010)

HI! sehr gut, dann lass uns doch einfach am kommenden wochenende an der hohe mark u bahn station treffen, wir ( 1 bis 2 freunde von mir) fahren mit den bus (sofern der busfahrer kulant ist und mehr als 2 bikes mitnimmt) dann düsen wir runter wieder bis zur hohe mark und fahren wieder hoch, wenn alles gut geht schaffen wir das 6-7 mal am tag mit pausen ...


----------



## roflboy (25. April 2010)

also ich farh heute hoch so gegen 13 uhr


----------



## nwamz (25. April 2010)

Hi ja nächstes Wochenende hört sich gut an aber ich kann nur am Sonntag. Samstag ist Grillen angesagt.
Fährt der Bus da Sonntags? Und ich bräuchte eine Adresse fürs Navi ich hab keine Ahnung wo das ist!


----------



## fritschki (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin für eine Woche in Schmitten. Bike ist auch dabei 

Wer kann mir ein paar Tips in Punkto coole Trails am Feldberg geben,so in Richtung technische Touren, leichtes Freeride .

Man könnte sich auch treffen um was zusammen zu machen.

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2010)

Samstag 16.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Hohemark, allerdings mit Tour


----------



## fritschki (18. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für das angebot, aber ich bin am Samstag leider schon wieder weg.

An dieser Stelle, vielen Dank an den freundlichen Elsworth-Fahrer (Fuchstanz zum Windeck hoch), falls er hier mitlesen sollte. Ich habe alles gefunden -  supergeil - also nochmal dickes fettes Dankeschön ;-)

Claude


----------



## D.Sanchezz (19. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Samstag 16.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Hohemark, allerdings mit Tour



wie viel km wollt ihr ca. rocken ?
sind in der Zeit zu 3. in der Gegend, aber relativ untrainiert, mehr als 30..40km sind bei uns zZt nicht drin fürchte ich..


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juni 2010)

Hi 

also Treffpunkt 17:00 Uhr Hohemark, und dann solange bis das Licht nicht mehr mitmacht. also höchstens 3 Std total. Musste Treffen verlegen, weil unitechnisch einige zuviel zu tun haben.
Fitness kein Problem wir fahren einfach entspannt hoch (wahrscheinlich erstmal Altkönig) dann schauen wir mal wie es aussieht, zeitlich und vom Licht und variieren dann ggf. die Abfahrt je nach Bedarf.

Kommt ihr dann mit? Wird allerdings eine Freeridelastige Abfahrt.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Sanchezz (19. Juni 2010)

haben uns grad für ne Vogelsberg-Tour entschieden. danke und viel Spass !


----------

